# Personal-Defense-Bullet performance, 357SIG



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

I've been performing expansion tests of PD bullets for a few years and this summer decided to test the Barnes TAC-XP 125s in my 357SIG. I use 1-gallon waterjugs arranged 4 in series and with 4 layers of denim fabric taped on the front. I shoot at 10 feet. I am REALLY impressed with the performance of this bullet.








The left-hand 2 were shot thru the denim; the RH one was not. Velocity at 10' is about 1260FPS out of my 4.5"-barreled Glock 32. Weight retention was excellent, with the 3 weighing 114 and 115g.

Have since selected HS-6 as the best powder with this l_ong_ bullet...








...and have the velocity up to about 1370FPS out of a 4.5" barrel. (LH bullet is Hornady 124XTP while center is Montana Gold 124HP.)

I've done substantial research on muzzleflash, too...
Zenfolio | Jeffrey Behr
...and HS-6 is a VERY-low-flash powder, well suited to PD cartridges.


----------

